# Subnautica Survival RP



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 20, 2022)

*Attention! Hull failure imminent! All personal abandon ship!*

You hear this as you enter the life pod, evacuating from the Aurora as it was rapidly approving the planet. You manage to sit down in the seat before pressing the launch button as it secures you, preventing you from experiencing any harm from a rough landing.

*Launch in 3...2...1...*

The life pod ejects from the ship, successfully, which you are thankful for. Looking up at the hatch above, you see and hear the Aurora's front explode! You got out of there just in time! You didn't have long to dwell on the thought of how many people were still inside as your life pod begins to experience problems of it's own. It's having a rough decent down towards the planet, and before you knew it, everything went black.

Waking up however long later, the first thing you do is open up your PDA to get some gravity on your situation. It began to reboot in emergency mode, with one directive. To keep you alive on an alien world.

Don't forget to check the PDA for detailed survival advice:


			https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/subnautica-survival-rp-databank.1682393/
		


If you wanna discuss something, or get really off topic, then go here:


			https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/subnautica-survival-rp-discussion.1682392/


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 20, 2022)

A chocolate brown wolf awoke strapped to his seat in the lifepod. He rubbed his eyes a bit before unlocking himself from the chair and standing up. Opening his PDA, he did a quick check through to see if he could see anything important.

*This PDA has rebooted in emergency mode with one directive: keep you alive on an alien world. Please refer to the databank for detailed survival advice. Good luck.*

After scrolling through his list of options, the Chocolate Wolf found something titled survival package and began to read. After learning the information he could, he began to walk over to his lifepod's radio to send a distress signal, or at least see if someone responded back.,

Choco: Hello? This is Choco of the support crew! My lifepod has landed Somewhere on what seems to be a class 3 ocean planet. I've yet to leave the lifepod to find anything of significance to perhaps alert you to my location. If anyone is out there, please respond.


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 9, 2022)

A dark green coloured dragon regained consciousness. The life pod was only lit by the emergency lights, but very dimly, as if even these lights ran out of power. The first thing that dragon noticed was a weird pressure and burning in his lungs, but even worse, a headache. Something must have hit him in the life pod on the way to the planet. Then he snapped awake. He was hanging upside down in his chair, the escape unit flooded. Flooded as his lungs. In an act of panic, he stems against the bars holding him in the chair.

The chair opens, and he is released. As he can now freely move inside the barely lit life pod, he notices something odd: Even though he has technically drowned, he seems – fine? As he looks around, he becomes aware that his lungs are apparently not needed underwater. It now makes sense that everybody refers to him as a water dragon - how has he never noticed?

He looks at the info panel. He doesn't wear anything yet, so his view is blurry. But his eyes do some weird things, in an attempt to find some focus. A sure enough: the blurry color-blobs become at least a little bit sharper. Reading the faint text on the screen is no use though.

As his view gazes around the vessel, it becomes obvious that it is beyond repair. He sees a light and and swims toward it, acquiring his PDA. It starts up in emergency mode, transmitting its boot-up sound into the water to the point where it almost hurts the dragons’ ears. He doesn't really care for the info, as he wants to get off this pod.

He searches the pods storage. He finds a backpack, alongside a Uni-Species Swimsuit, one nutrition bar, and three bottles of water. He puts everything in the backpack, and swims to the downside of the life pod (which is pointing to the surface). The hatch opens easily, as there is no pressure difference anyways, and he escapes the life pod.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 9, 2022)

Choco: No one seems to have responded yet... Most I can do is set my life pod coordinates.

He pulled up his PDA before hitting a few keys, setting the coordinates of the life pod, allowing anyone of the Altrea crew to find the pod, and in turn, find him.

Choco: Now... I'm going to need some resources.

The brown wolf opened the storage unit of his pod, proving him with the uni-species swimsuit, two nutrient blocks, three bottles of water and two flares.

Choco: At least I'm not gonna starve, but it's not much to work with.

Gripping the ladder with his paws, he climbed up and opened the hatch, stepping out into the fresh air of the ocean planet. In the distance was the Aurora, which had crash landed into what must of been slightly shallow water. Well, shallow for a long range capital ship.

Choco: That's... Foreboding.


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 9, 2022)

Now outside the pod, the dragon finds himself in between a lot of kelps, it looks almost like an kelp forest. It seems he got lucky, as he isn’t far away from the surface. He is almost hovering in the water, but ever so slightly being pulled to the ground of the sea. He pushed himself off the ground to get to the surface, but soon notices a Stalker getting up to him.

The Dragon turns around, and as the Stalker tries to bite him, he grips the lower jaw with his left hand and the upper jaw with his right one and pushed himself and the stalker away from each other. In a rush of adrenaline, the dragon now throws his left claw after the stalker, hitting him. It did not feel like he did a lot of damage, but the stalker is now swimming away, pulling a minor red trail behind him.

As Fitz now sank down to the ground again, he pushed himself of another time, soon after he is breaking the surface. He pushes out part of the water in his lungs, then breathing in, just to cough out the rest of the liquid. He looks around, and sees the Aurora, sitting in the middle of the ocean, burning. He breathes in and out a few times, until he notices that his lungs are, as he is submerged in water, redundant. He buts on his AR- Diving googles and looks at the swimsuit. Apparently different parts of it need to be removed for different species. He follows the manual, removing almost all of it. He ends up with a suit, that covers his neck, the bigger scales on his front, the base of his tail, and a thin stripe up his back. Most of his scales are uncovered, he guesses that has to do with his in-water breathing capabilities. In his googles, he sees the signal of a life pod, and without further looking, he decides to swim to it for investigation.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 9, 2022)

Taking the dive, Choco found he was in an underwater plateau with red grass lining the sea floor, with various stone arches jutting up from the ground. There had to be some limestone or at least sandstone outcrops somewhere around here for him to use.

The diving mask he wore kept him from drowning, at least, for a short while. He'd still need to resurface for oxygen from time to time.

Choco : Well, better get searching.

Swimming around the grassy plateau, he'd find some metal salvage, sandstone outcrops, as well as some limestone. There was an abundance of quartz, but he didn't pick up any.

Returning to the life pod, he began to see what he could craft. At least a better oxygen tank for now, until he'd need a better upgrade.


----------



## ben909 (Dec 9, 2022)

*crashfish noises*


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 9, 2022)

After about 520 meters, I reach the lifepod. I climb it up and see a brown *wolf*  through the hatch standing in front of the fabricator. I knock, before I make my way in.

*corrected*


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 9, 2022)

(Wolf, I'm a wolf. It's an honest mistake though.)

Looking at the water dragon, Choco smiled. At least he wasn't alone. He reached his hand out in a friendly gesture.

Choco : Nice to meet you friend. Names Choco.


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 9, 2022)

(oops, your are right, I knew it half an hour ago)

FItz: I am Fitz, thank goodness! It's good to see someone! And your life pod has survived, too!

Fitz is returing the friendly gesture.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 9, 2022)

Choco : You're life pod didn't? Well, there was an explosion if I remember correctly. So that might've been the cause.


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 9, 2022)

Fitz: No, it was sitting upsite down on the ground of this sea! And was flooded!  Completely destroyed. But it seems yours works just fine. That's good news!


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 9, 2022)

Choco : Well, you're free to use it if you'd like. It's the most so can do.


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 9, 2022)

Fitz: Good.. So what do we do now? The Aurora doesn't really look too healthy... I've found a bit of water in my life-pod, and one bar, but I can't imagine that we can survive on that for too long... I guess we could maybe eat the fish out there? But Water seems a problem...


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 9, 2022)

Choco : Water will differently be a problem. Maybe if we craft a scanner we could learn about some of the fish here and see if any of them can filtrate water naturally. Uncommon among most word's, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 9, 2022)

Fitz: Hmm... a scanner... let me see. -  So according to my PDA, we need a battery and a a bit of titan, now a battery... some Metall and acid, right? I wonder where we get that...


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 9, 2022)

Choco : I got everything but something acidic.


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 9, 2022)

Fitz: Okay, let me see...

Fitz dives down the bottom hatch. He swims around for a while, until he comes across these weird purple mushrooms. They look kind of delicious, meaty, he takes a bit, just to notices that they release a very acidic fluid. His mouth burns, but the water around him washes the acid off quickly enough, to not course any serious harm. He then swims up the life pod, requesting a knife. Choco had enough titanium to quickly fabricate one, so Fitz went down again, and carefully collected a few of these mushrooms. He comes back up. and the fabricator does it's job


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 9, 2022)

Choco: Alright. Great job, Fitz. If you want, I could stay here for the time being just in case any radio signals come in.

He gave the green dragon the newly crafted scanner.


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 9, 2022)

Fitz: That sound reasonably. I take care of scanning a few things, as I just noticed that diving is none of my problems!

Fitz dives down again. 
He scans: 

Boomerang
EyeEye
Garryfish
Gasopod
Fitz gets slightly hurt due the  release of acid

Peeper
Brain Coral
Giant Coral Tubes
Slanted Shell Plates
Table Coral
Acid Mushroom (kind of redundant, but now we know everything)
(literally just scrolling down the Subnautica Wiki, should be about what we would find there)


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 9, 2022)

According to the PDA, the coral tubes could be used to make bleach along with some salt. Meaning they could clean any water they came across.


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 9, 2022)

Fitz leans through the open bottom hatch:
 "Salt! Yes, I think I've seen some!"

It is already getting dark. The sun has set, and soon there is no more light from above,  except the two moons this planet collected. As Fitz came back, he had collected some of the coral tubes, but no salt, as he couldn't find them anymore. Being by now also very exhausted, he hoped into the life pod. He trank some of the water he found in his life-pod, and also ate the nutrition bar. He then curled up in the space behind the ladder to get some sleep. But before he fell asleep, he also told Choco, that there is a surprising amount of light down there.

(If I remember correctly, at least)


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 9, 2022)

(Yes, it does get quite bright at night. In most places. Oh, and I've added all the newly scanned things to the databank thread)

The next morning dawned, with Choco getting up and drinking some of his water before eating a portion of a nutrient bar. He was going to make sure if some body sent out a distress signal, he'd be there to answer.


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 10, 2022)

Fitz eventually wakes up. He can feel the previous day in his sore muscles, as he wasn't quite trained for swimming. He climbs up the latter, and exits the life-pod, to stretch himself out.  A small wave makes the lifepod wobble a bit, making Fitz loose balance. He makes a step forwards, and ends up too close to the boarder of the vessel, making him slip. To avoid smashing harshly into the thing, he makes an unfortunate jump, and splashes into the water perfectly horizontally. "Great way to start a new day..." thinks Fitz sarcastically. 

As he is now in the water anyway, he decides to collect salt, and also cracks open some some of the rock formations, where he finds a bit of cooper, lead, and he also catches some garryfish. He returns to the life-pod.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 10, 2022)

Choco : Hey, Fitz. You can watch the radio for now. I think I'm gonna head out. See what I can find.


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 10, 2022)

Fitz: OK! Be careful out there, watch your oxygen, and keep away from fish with sharp teeth. I already had close encounter in the kelp area.

Fitz sits down on the storage. He takes a look into his PDA, and the fish he got. The PDA randomly suggests that the fabricator can prepare the fish for consumption. He also produces some bleach, to disinfect the water. The radio stays silent, and considering all the scrap that is lying around, and the condition of his own life-pod, Fitz starts to doubt that there is another survivor. He remembers how many people, colleges, friends were on that ship.  Then again, the Aurora is not completely destroyed, maybe they fine, and just not able to communicate? Fitz talks to himself:

Fitz: How can Choco just sit here and watch the radio? I mean, where are sending our signal out anyways. And then, how likely is it that there are other ships around here? What even happend to the Aurora? That was a big ship! I hope he comes back soon, I really want to get a view from above, I want to get closer to our ship! Sitting around here just feels like wasting time... We need a plan.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 10, 2022)

Swimming around the the nearby kelp area that Fitz mentioned, the chocolate wolf swam into the forest of seaweed trees. He scanned a few things, such as Creepvine, Creepvine Seeds, and that one Stalker who tried to get a chomp on them.
(I'll be adding these to the databank thread as I wait)

Thinking about something as he was summing back, he got curious and hit a button on his oxygen mask.

Choco: Hey! Hey, Fitz, can you hear me! Does the radio work? (So we can chat while far away from each other)


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 10, 2022)

Fitz: JAUU!!

Fitz throws away the fish he is just eating, as the radio screams Choco's message into the small room. He wasn't expecting that. He stands up, collects his meal, and goes to the radio, turning the volume down a bit and answering. 

Fitz: Yes, I can hear you!


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 10, 2022)

Choco: Ah, that's great! We'll be able to communicate with each other when we're separated. Anyway, I've got some seeds that can be turned into silicone rubber. And if we have enough lead, we can craft two radiation suits.


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 10, 2022)

Fitz: Radiation suits? Why do we need them?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 10, 2022)

Choco: The Aurora had quite the large nuclear reactor. Four of them, in fact. So, if they explode, those suits will come in handy.


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 10, 2022)

Fitz: Oh, yea, right. But if they explode, then… uff... Good call, Choco!

The PDA starts to inform the both of us that the nuclear reactor reached a critical state and, if not taken care of, will explode soon.

Fitz: Oh, great, there we have it...


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 10, 2022)

Choco: Huh. Convenient.

He soon arrived back at the life pod with the seed clusters, and fabricated them into the so called rubber before grabbing some lead and crafting the radiation suits.

Choco: Here you go. Always better to be safe than sorry, right?


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 10, 2022)

Fitz: Oh, absolutely! Let's just hope that we don't get blasted away, we are dangerously close to that ticking time bomb!

Fitz changes the suits. The radiation suit now covers all of him. Due to the lead, it is also very heavy, reducing Fitz's movability greatly. 

Fitz: I don't think I can still breath in the water with this suit. But I am also not sure I can carry an oxygentank on top of this suit. Maybe only the small one, I have to try it.

(trivia for better understanding: for my water dragons to be still able to fly, they are build with lightweight bones, reducing the maximum weight they can carry)


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 10, 2022)

Choco: Well, you better stay here until I get something to help you with that restricted movement. Perhaps a seaglide?


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 10, 2022)

Fitz: Sounds like a good idea!


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 10, 2022)

Choco headed back out, hoping to find enough materials to hopefully craft a seaglide for his friend. He probably didn't need that much, but he would need another seed cluster to make some lubricant.

A few minutes after he left, the radio crackles to life once more.

Vanilla: Hello? This is Vanilla! My life pod seems to have landed in an area full of giant mushrooms! I'm sending my coordinates, and if anyone finds Choco, or if he himself hears this... I hope you're alright.


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 10, 2022)

Fitz walks to the radio to answer.

Fitz: Hello! Here is Fitz, I can hear you! Choco is around here, too! Vanilla, listen, I don't know if you got the message, but the Aurora will explode soon! If you can, stay in your lifepod, we'll get to you! Choco, could you hear that message, too? We need another radiation suit!


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 10, 2022)

Choco: Yeah, I heard that! I'm already in the creepvine forest, so I'll get right too it!

Gathering more seed clusters and breaking some sandstone for lead, the chocolate wolf soon returned to the life pod and crafted the radiation suit as fast as the fabricator could.

Choco: Okay, here's what yoy need for the seaglide. I'm heading out there to give Vanilla this suit right now. She's really gonna need it. Her bacon shows that she's much closer to the Aurora than we are.

Choco jumped right out of the life pod and into the ocean, swimming as fast as he could. He and Vanilla were best friends after all, he'd do anything to protect his friends, and right now, he had to get to her as fast as possible.


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 10, 2022)

As soon as Fitz tries to fabricate the seaglide, the farbicator gives out an error message "Not enough energy". Fitz looks at the infoscreen, and apparently the solar panels couldn't quite keep up.
"Yea, of course" Fitz mumbles, as he rolls his eyes. He feels really useless right now.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 11, 2022)

Arriving at the life pod, Choco opened the hatch and yelled, "Vanilla!"

 She looked up, happy to see her long time best friend. 

Vanilla : Choco!

She was about to hug him before he handed her the radiation suit.

Choco : Put this on, now!

Pulling the suit up her legs and towards her shoulders as fast as she could, Vanilla was a little surprised when he put the helmet on her head as a countdown began.

*The reactor will reach a critical state in: 10- 9- 8- 7- 6- 5- 4- 3- 2---------*

A loud explosion could be heard in the distance, before the buzz of radiation could be heard.


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 12, 2022)

Fitz sees a flash of light through the transparent upper hatch. He turns around, then a loud blast hits the lifepod, pushing it and making it vibrate. The titanium ground Fitz stands on gets rapidly pushed to the side,  not a whole lot, but enough to make Fitz tip, gravity and the heavy suit do the rest. He falls on his stomach, luckily missing the ladder.  Has he lays on the teetering Ground, he clearly hears the crackling of radioactivity in the Geiger counter, seemingly integrated in his diving suit. 

He gets up on his feet, again, then hurrys to the radio.

Fitz: Choco! Vanilla! Are you OK?!

(I sure hope the words I pull of google translate actually mean what I intend to say...)


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 12, 2022)

Choco : Yeah! She's fine! And I am as well, for the most part. I'm exhausted.

Vanilla : It's scary how close that was...


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 12, 2022)

Fitz: Thankful! Shall I - shall I get to you? I guess we got a bit of time now, so I could give you the seaglide, well, in the case that the vessel has recovered enough energy to fabricte it.

Fitz looks at the info panel.

Fitz: Ah, yes, it should work now.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 12, 2022)

Choco : Yeah, I'd like to get back there with Vanilla here. Looking around her pod, she's got a lot of lithium and diamonds. This biome must have an abundance of them.


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 12, 2022)

Fitz builds the sea glide, and jumps down the lower hatch. As he has already guessed right, he has now to hold breath. He lets the seaglide carry him, always staying just underneath the surface. When breaks the surface to take a fresh breath, he sees the remains of that once beautiful big ship. It is now beyond repair, and after that explosion, there is no hope that anyone in there is still alive. As he glides along the ship, he starts to wonder, what they will do now. The Aurora destroyed, the Data bank corrupted, stranded on an alien ocean planet, with nothing more than two lifepods, and a few basic tools. A hopeless situation. It seem, at last, that this planet has its resources comparably easily reachable.

Then, a message from the PDA, informing him about leaking radiation, that, if not contained, may have drastic consequences for the whole ecosystem they now have to live with. Fitz stops for a moment, so he can take a hand of the seaglide to push the knob on his mask for the radio, speaking in an muted, uneasy neutral tone.

Fitz: Did you two got the message, too? Honestly, I am quite useless with that radiation suit. I can not dive for long, and I am barely movable, this thing gets on my nerve. If you keep a certain distance from the ship, the Geiger counter stays quite silent. Maybe I should change back to the normal swimsuit, take the scanner, and see if I can find something interesting. I can't imagine that all the parts the Aurora misses have vaporised. But first, I get to you.

He continues, and soon after is at the lifepod containing choco and vanilla.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 12, 2022)

_Vanilla was holding a repair tool in her hand._

Vanilla : I had to craft this to fix my radio, so this'll come in handy in repairing that radiation leak.

Choco : Yeah. I think I'm going to head over there. I might of just been a part of the support crew, but I know how that engine works and how to fix it.


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 12, 2022)

Fitz looks at them, with blank starre, that is as uneasy as his voice through the radio. He nods, once, while blinking with booth eyes. Then he response, with a dull voice:

Fitz: Good, I'll get this stupid thing off... You want the seaglide? I'll swim in the other directions, and see what I can find. Be carefull, choco, who knows how stable the structure of that ship still is.

He unclothes his radiation suit, as he really stopped caring. Only equipped with his diving mask, and the diving bag, he stand in front of Choco and Vanilla, awaiting their reactions.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 12, 2022)

Choco : Alright, Fitz. Try to keep as far from the Aurora as possible, I'm gonna take this seaglide, and I'll try to be careful.

_Vanilla seems worried about him, but knows there isn't really a better option than this. Choco had been able to handle himself in most things, but they'd never been on an ocean planet anymore._

Vanilla : Seriously, Choco. Don't you dare get yourself into any trouble over there!

Choco : I said I'll try to be careful. It depends on what happens.

_Choco left the life pod as he began to glide through the sea towards the Aurora. What was left, anyway._


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 12, 2022)

Fitz: Okay... Uhm, do you need that first Aid kit right now? As I noticed when I patched myself up after a little acid-accident, the lifepod seems to constantly reproduce them. However that works... I might need it. Oh, and I want a knife. We only had one, and that is with Choco. I might need one.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 12, 2022)

_Vanilla grabbed some rubber and titanium from her storage and made one for Fitz._

Vanilla : Here. I'm no good with these weapons. They're not exactly my type of things.


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 12, 2022)

Fitz: [Still kind of neutral sounding] Perfect! I am off now! 
He jumps out the bottom hatch, as he kind of doesn't like climbing the ladder. Without the suit, he stops drowning underwater, he can now move his limps and body again. It anoys him a little, that his kind seem so -fractile- . Dragons are always imagined as these big, powerfull beasts, that are hardly matched, And now here he is, almost breaking under the load of a little bit of lead. As he dives down, he can spot some containers. He inspects them, the majoraty is empty, but some contain supplys, he find food and water, with proved handy, has he hasn't really took in any non salty liquid for some time. He almost downs one of the bottles whole, but he remembers, that drinking a bit at the time is much more effective, as flooding you body only leads to it pushing everything out unused. 

Eventually he comes across a big part of the Aurora, it seems, a full room in fact. He swims to it, and, considering it got blown of a sturdy ship, it looks in a pretty good shape. He pulls the handle of the door, put it doesn't open. He then stands down on the side of this part, stemming himself off it. Ultimately, the door opens, releasing a big bubble of air, that was still trapped inside. He gets in, and sees a PDA in there. (random File unlockes, I let you decide, as I don't even know where you source the data from). He also sees some interesting part in there. His scanner tells him, it is part of the lasecutter. He scans it, put the scanner tells him, that he has to find another part. He also finds a broken torch. He scans it and gets the blueprint for it. 

(feel free to correct me with the correct names for everything, I played that game in german, and the subnautica-wiki is quite unintuitive)


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 12, 2022)

FitzOblong said:


> (feel free to correct me with the correct names for everything, I played that game in german, and the subnautica-wiki is quite unintuitive)


(You're doing fine, no mistakes I can see)


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 12, 2022)

_As the chocolate wolf glided through the murky water near the Aurora, he heard something roar in the distance. Turning off the seaglide, he hit the radio button._

Choco : Hey, Fitz, Vanilla. I just heard something over here.


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 12, 2022)

Fitz only hears some crackling in his ears. He recognises that it has to be the radio, but there is nothing audible. Turning in the direction of Vanillas Lifepod, he sees that he is somewhere around 250m away, and still in that container.  without a proper transmitting tower, their little mask-radios seem to have limited range. He swims out the container, as there is nothing more of interest in there.

Fitz: Fitz here, please repeat!
(he might only be reaching Vanilla in her lifepod)


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 12, 2022)

Vanilla : What did you say Choco? It's a bit hard to hear you! Must be the radiation...

All Choco got back was static, indicating that they probably didn't hear him either.

Choco : I'm on my own then... Alright, I better get this fixed.

Suddenly, his PDA said a message, which everyone else could hear too.


_Caution: scans show the digestive tracts of nearby lifeforms contain human tissues."_


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 12, 2022)

(does"Human tissues" make sense in this case?"
Fitz: [to himself] I have a suspicion that this message isn't coming up randomly... Be careful Choco


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 12, 2022)

FitzOblong said:


> does"Human tissues" make sense in this case?"


(I tried to extract the audio. I failed...)


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 12, 2022)

_Vanilla held herb breath for a moment. She didn't like the sound of that._

***

_Choco boarded the broken remnants of the Aurora, looking around, he began to walk his way up towards the top floor, which would lead him to the reactors... Eventually.

There wasn't much left standing at the front, but best he could hope is that he still remembered the codes for the doors._


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 12, 2022)

(nothing Fitz could add right now, but if you want something specific tell me in Discussion thread)


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 12, 2022)

_Vanilla stepped out of the pod and looked towards the fiery ship in the distance. She just hopped Choco made it._

***

_Stepping across a coded door, Choco tried to rack his memory for the password._

Choco : Let's see... um... I think the cargo bay door code was 1454.

_Thankfully, he was right. The door opened, allowing him to continue down the hall._


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 12, 2022)

swimming throught the mushroom forest, Fitz finds and scans a part of the seamoth. He also picks up some scrap metall, until his bag is full, and he can't carry anymore. He is on his way back to Vanillas pod now.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 12, 2022)

_Walking through the now fooled halls, Choco came across the reactor room._

*Warning: local radiation at maximum tolerable level*

Choco : Gee... That's great. Now...

_He pulls out Vanilla's repair tool._

Choco : To get the work.


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 12, 2022)

Fitz once again, flooded his lungs, removing most of his buoyancy. Air wants to get to the surface, and his body randomly gave up keeping it from escaping. But an completly empty lung is also exhausting for his diaphragm, and at some point, it just wants to get into a neutral position, forcing him to breath in a small amount of water. If only he could breath while diving indefinitely, through some kind of -Rebreather-. Having a bit of water in his lungs doesn't really bother him, the slight pain numbens quickly. 

With the weight of the bag in his hand, the walks over the ground, until he is under Vanillas Lifepod. He lets loose of the bag, gets to the surface, takes a deep breath, dives down again to get the bag.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 12, 2022)

Soon, the holes had all been patched.

*Local radiation levels decreasing*

Choco : Phew. Hope I don't get any radiation sickness, even though I wore this. It's still a possibility.


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 12, 2022)

Fitz sits down in the pod, and as he does that, all his muscles relax, to the point where he is not sure if he can get up for the next time. Moving though the water is still exhausting, he might have over pushed himself today. Then the message from the PDA comes through. He hears footstep on the roof, then the hatch opens, and a white fox looks down into the cabin.

Fitz: Sounds like he made it! That is good. I found a few things, I think I need some rest for today.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 12, 2022)

Vanilla : Choco! You made it!

Choco : Yeah... But man, I didn't like the sound of what was over there.


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 12, 2022)

Fitz, from inside the Pod: Hey Choco! Is the Aurora fixed now? Can we fly off? 

It's an attempt for a joke. Of course he knows the answer. He just tries to hide that he's not very hopeful anymore.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 12, 2022)

Choco chuckles: I don't think so. She might need a bit more juice.

Vanilla : Well. I think we should set up a base of sorts. Our life pods are nice and all, but they're a little small for the three of us.


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 12, 2022)

Fitz: Ough, yeah, maybe with proper beds and stuff... It really bites me in the ass now that I did not often attend the fitness courses on board.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 12, 2022)

Vanilla : I could find some resources to construct a habitat builder. You two are both exhausted, so I'll take care of it.

Choco lays against a seat.

Choco : Yeah... That'd be great...

Vanilla has disembarked the life pod.


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 13, 2022)

Skipping to the next day. Fitz has applied as an fabricator operator. He can only push himself so far, but he now need a day or two to give his body time to repair and build up his muscles. With stiff limps, he stumbles through the lifepod, as Choco and Vanilla collect resources, mainly pieces of the Aurora. They need a lot of titanium to build a new base. But the two take it easy, too. Fitz and Choco found enough food and water on their both journeys to not worry too much about it, at least for the next few days.

(maybe the two found some scannable stuff while collecting scraps?)


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 13, 2022)

(Yeah, I'm planning on updating the databank with all the most basic stuff soon. And Vanilla is an arctic fox, cuz vanilla ice cream)

_Holding the builder tool in her hand, Vanilla began to think about what rooms they would need and want to have. Maybe a kitchen with a fabricator and trash bin, and obviously a table with four chairs. Just in case they find someone else. Maybe some bedrooms somewhere, and a medical bay in case one is injured._

Vanilla : What kind of rooms should we have, guys?


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 13, 2022)

Fitz: We should also plan ahead in terms of energy production. The databank may be corrupted, now, but I remember reading through some interesting articles. These things take up quite some space. Also, I somewhat grown to hate these ladders we have here, If reasonably possible, I would like to not have to many levels in there. I really don't know why, but they annoy me.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 13, 2022)

Choco : Power is something we should plan. And I think we should have a storage room.


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 13, 2022)

Fitz: Oh yeah, well need a lot of space. Hm, Maybe we build it close to the big corals, so we have easy access for the stuff we need for water production. May also be smart to not go overly deep down for now, it makes everything only more complicated.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 13, 2022)

Vanilla :Yeah those are some good idea's... I think we should stick with solar power for now, as we don't have any other blueprints for power.


----------



## Universe (Dec 13, 2022)

*I groaned in my life pod trying to figure out what the heck is going on and what just happened* “owwwwww my head hello anybody out there?”


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 13, 2022)

A voice comes through the radio, which still works.

Choco : Hello? This is Choco, are you okay?


----------



## Universe (Dec 13, 2022)

Amepix said:


> A voice comes through the radio, which still works.
> 
> Choco : Hello? This is Choco, are you okay?


“I think so what happened where am I?” *I asked so confused and probably has a concussion* “My name is Universe”


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 13, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I think so what happened where am I?” *I asked so confused and probably has a concussion* “My name is Universe”


Choco : According to the PDA, we are on a class three ocean planet called 4546B. The Aurora crash landed and exploded. I took care of the radiation problem, so you should be safe from it.


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 13, 2022)

Another voice can be heard:
Fitz: Hey! Can you check if lifepod is still able to transmit its position? 

Fitz turns away from the radio, but can still be heard.
Fitz: Choco, he was unconscious for two day, he’s probably hurt, we need to get to him with an first aid kit.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 13, 2022)

Choco : Yeah. You're right. Vanilla is handling the base right now, so I think I'll go out and let you rest a bit longer.


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 13, 2022)

(I log off for now,, due to having to sleep because work. This message might delete itself later)


----------



## Universe (Dec 13, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Choco : Yeah. You're right. Vanilla is handling the base right now, so I think I'll go out and let you rest a bit longer.


*I groaned* “my head hurts so much and my Medkit fabricator is damaged”


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 13, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I groaned* “my head hurts so much and my Medkit fabricator is damaged”


Choco : Hold on, Universe. I'm coming with a medical kit as soon as I can. Can you activate the beacon signal for your life pod?


----------



## Universe (Dec 13, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Choco : Hold on, Universe. I'm coming with a medical kit as soon as I can. Can you activate the beacon signal for your life pod?


*I pressed a button turning it on* “I think it’s on”


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 13, 2022)

Choco : Okay. I can see the signal. I'm on my way.

Choco left the life pod, using the seaglide to travel faster. All he could hope is that whatever biome Universe was in didn't have what was near the Aurora hanging out in it.


----------



## Universe (Dec 13, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Choco : Okay. I can see the signal. I'm on my way.
> 
> Choco left the life pod, using the seaglide to travel faster. All he could hope is that whatever biome Universe was in didn't have what was near the Aurora hanging out in it.


*It was in the safety shallows a few feet from the creepvine forest* “can’t stay awake much longer”


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 13, 2022)

Choco soon arrived at the clam shallows, seeing the life pod floating above the water surface. He entered at found @Universe and started to provide first aid.


----------



## Universe (Dec 13, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Choco soon arrived at the clam shallows, seeing the life pod floating above the water surface. He entered at found @Universe and started to provide first aid.


“Hello Choco was it?” *I said relived*


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 13, 2022)

Choco : Yes. I'm Choco. Me and few other survivors are working on a base while rescuing people like you I suppose. As for getting off this ball of water... We're still working on that.


----------



## Universe (Dec 13, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Choco : Yes. I'm Choco. Me and few other survivors are working on a base while rescuing people like you I suppose. As for getting off this ball of water... We're still working on that.


“How long was I out?” *I asked*


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 13, 2022)

Choco : Two days it seems.


----------



## Universe (Dec 13, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Choco : Two days it seems.


“TWO DAYS!”


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 13, 2022)

Choco : Yeah, you should probably eat and drink something.


----------



## Universe (Dec 13, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Choco : Yeah, you should probably eat and drink something.


“I don’t have any food or drink”


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 13, 2022)

Choco : Hang on. I'll go get some. I've been doing this for a bit, so I'll get you some food and water.

Choco left the pod, catching two peepers and grabbing some salt before getting some coral tubes. Returning to Universe's life pod, he cooked those peepers and made some water.

Choco : Here you go.


----------



## Universe (Dec 13, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Choco : Hang on. I'll go get some. I've been doing this for a bit, so I'll get you some food and water.
> 
> Choco left the pod, catching two peepers and grabbing some salt before getting some coral tubes. Returning to Universe's life pod, he cooked those peepers and made some water.
> 
> Choco : Here you go.


“Thank you” *I ate and drank* “my head still hurts”


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 13, 2022)

Choco : Good thing we're making a medical bay then.

He clicked a button on his diving mask.

Choco : Vanilla, hope you got that med bay built, we're gonna need it.

Vanilla : Oh! Yes, it is. Who's hurt?

Choco : A dragon named Universe. I'm taking him there now.

The chocolate wolf held his paw out towards the dragon as a gesture to help him up.


----------



## Universe (Dec 13, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Choco : Good thing we're making a medical bay then.
> 
> He clicked a button on his diving mask.
> 
> ...


*I took his paw and immediately almost fell over*


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 13, 2022)

Helping the dragon to his feat, Choco gave him the AEP Suit.

Choco : You might wanna wear this. It's wet out there.


----------



## Universe (Dec 13, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Helping the dragon to his feat, Choco gave him the AEP Suit.
> 
> Choco : You might wanna wear this. It's wet out there.


“What about my wings?” *I asked putting the suit on*


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 13, 2022)

Choco : They're made for all species. It'll know you're a dragon and let your wings to stick out the back of it.


----------



## Universe (Dec 13, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Choco : They're made for all species. It'll know you're a dragon and let your wings to stick out the back of it.


“Ok I wish I could remember what happened to my head”


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 13, 2022)

Choco : Something probably hit it, if I had to guess. Or you slammed into something during planetfall.


----------



## Universe (Dec 13, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Choco : Something probably hit it, if I had to guess. Or you slammed into something during planetfall.


“I honestly don’t remember”


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 13, 2022)

Choco : It's not like much of that matters now. I'll take you back to base and into the newly crafted medical bay, just in case.


----------



## Universe (Dec 13, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Choco : It's not like much of that matters now. I'll take you back to base and into the newly crafted medical bay, just in case.


“Ok ooohhhhh my head really hurts I feel woozy” *I started walking as if I were drunk*


----------



## Universe (Dec 13, 2022)

*I then fell into the water* “WHOOO IT’S COLD”


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 13, 2022)

Choco : I better hold onto you while I take you back.

He holds the yellow dragons arm.


----------



## Universe (Dec 13, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Choco : I better hold onto you while I take you back.
> 
> He holds the yellow dragons arm.


“THE WATER’S COLD!”


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 13, 2022)

Universe said:


> “THE WATER’S COLD!”


Choco : I'm sorry, there isn't much I can do about that. Or at all.

He turns on the seaglide and begins to gilde it back to base while carrying Universe with him.


----------



## Universe (Dec 13, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Choco : I'm sorry, there isn't much I can do about that. Or at all.
> 
> He turns on the seaglide and begins to gilde it back to base while carrying Universe with him.


*I was dragged back to his base*


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 13, 2022)

Brining Universe inside, Choco followed the signs until he reached the medical bay and let him sit on one of the beds.

Choco : Alright. I wish we had a nurse here, but I'm sure Vanilla will have a bit more knowledge in this than I do.


----------



## Universe (Dec 13, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Brining Universe inside, Choco followed the signs until he reached the medical bay and let him sit on one of the beds.
> 
> Choco : Alright. I wish we had a nurse here, but I'm sure Vanilla will have a bit more knowledge in this than I do.


*I groaned* “My head really hurts”


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 13, 2022)

Choco : Don't worry, Vanilla is busy right now finishing up a few things with the base, but I think I'll take over for now and let her deal with that headache of yours.

He leaves to go find Vanilla.


----------



## Universe (Dec 13, 2022)

“Owwwwwwww ohhhhhhhh my head”


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 13, 2022)

Choco found Vanilla setting up the fourth basic bedroom. The arctic fox looked up with an exhausted smile on her face.

Vanilla : Hey, Choco.

Choco : I'll take over from here. We got someone in the med bay who'll need your help.

Vanilla : Oh dear! I'll go right over!

She hands him the builder tool before heading towards the medical bay, with a medkit in hand.

Vanilla : What seems to be the problem dear?


----------



## Universe (Dec 13, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Choco found Vanilla setting up the fourth basic bedroom. The arctic fox looked up with an exhausted smile on her face.
> 
> Vanilla : Hey, Choco.
> 
> ...


“My head really hurts”


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 13, 2022)

Vanilla : Well, let me see.

She looks at his head, seeing that something had cleary strucken it. She rapped some bandages around it before she layed him down.

Vanilla : You just get some rest. We don't have anything to help with headaches right now, but try to sleep it off. It might not work, but it's the best option we have.


----------



## Universe (Dec 13, 2022)

*I fell over*


----------



## Universe (Dec 13, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Vanilla : Well, let me see.
> 
> She looks at his head, seeing that something had cleary strucken it. She rapped some bandages around it before she layed him down.
> 
> Vanilla : You just get some rest. We don't have anything to help with headaches right now, but try to sleep it off. It might not work, but it's the best option we have.


*I laid down and sighed*


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

“What’s wrong with me?”


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

Choco walked in, holding a scanner in his hand.

Choco : Okay Universe, I'm gonna use this to figure out what's wrong with you. The scanner does have a lot of purposes after all.

He began to scan the dragon, the tool attempting to figure out what was wrong with him.


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Choco walked in, holding a scanner in his hand.
> 
> Choco : Okay Universe, I'm gonna use this to figure out what's wrong with you. The scanner does have a lot of purposes after all.
> 
> He began to scan the dragon, the tool attempting to figure out what was wrong with him.


*It detected an concussion*


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

Choco : You've got a concussion. So, you just relax for awhile. I'll try to see if there's anything that might help clam that headache of yours right now. Vanilla will be back with food and water at some point.

Choco takes his leave from the room, closing the door behind him. It wasn't surprising for somebody to be injured during a crash landing, even if they got in a life pod. Injury is still a possibility.


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Choco : You've got a concussion. So, you just relax for awhile. I'll try to see if there's anything that might help clam that headache of yours right now. Vanilla will be back with food and water at some point.
> 
> Choco takes his leave from the room, closing the door behind him. It wasn't surprising for somebody to be injured during a crash landing, even if they got in a life pod. Injury is still a possibility.


*I groaned unhappy with my current situation*


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

“Why me?”


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

*I sighed* “why did I have to go on that ship?”


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

Choco scrolled through his PDA, yet found nothing that could be used as medicine.

Choco : Well shoot. I better head out there and scan anything I can in hopes they can be used to craft a medication of some kind.

(Aka, I'm gonna work on the databank)


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

*I tried to walk out of the room several times*


----------



## ben909 (Dec 14, 2022)

"_You look like you could use some coffee"_ is heard from a room


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 14, 2022)

In the meantime, Fitz made his way to the base to. The swimming has loosend his muscles a bit, but he knows, as soon as he starts to rest, they will stiffen again. He stumple through the respectable base. Then he comes across Universe, who tumbles aimlessly through the base. 

Fitz: Oh hey! Another dragon!

He gets his attention, but as he turns his head, he tips over in the direction he was just walking. Fitz hurrys toward him, to check if he is OK.


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

FitzOblong said:


> In the meantime, Fitz made his way to the base to. The swimming has loosend his muscles a bit, but he knows, as soon as he starts to rest, they will stiffen again. He stumple through the respectable base. Then he comes across Universe, who tumbles aimlessly through the base.
> 
> Fitz: Oh hey! Another dragon!
> 
> He gets his attention, but as he turns his head, he tips over in the direction he was just walking. Fitz hurrys toward him, to check if he is OK.


“Ow ow ow ow my head who are you?”


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

*I had no idea who this new dragon was*


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 14, 2022)

Fitz: I am Fitz! I was the second voice you heard on the radio. You don't look so good, no wonder after being unconscious for two days. Come on, I get you back to the bed. You should really rest for now,  you won't get better if you keep banging your head against hard surfaces.

Fitz gets him up, and stumples with him back to the medical bay. 

Fitz: If you need something, just tell me.


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

FitzOblong said:


> Fitz: I am Fitz! I was the second voice you heard on the radio. You don't look so good, no wonder after being unconscious for two days. Come on, I get you back to the bed. You should really rest for now,  you won't get better if you keep banging your head against hard surfaces.
> 
> Fitz gets him up, and stumples with him back to the medical bay.
> 
> Fitz: If you need something, just tell me.


“It’s nice to meet you I’m Universe” *I groaned loudly as my head decided at that moment to hurt badly and it turns out that it’s bleeding*


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

“Make the pain stop it makes it hard to think”


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 14, 2022)

Fitz: Ohoh... That's what I was talking about...

Fitz inspects the wound, he's got himself a laceration. Fitz grabs another bandage from the already open first aid kit, pressing it on the wound to keep the bleeding under control. 

Fitz: Please, stay in bed. If you try to walk, you will only worsen at that point. Try to rest. I'll get you some more water, to cure your dehydration, and maybe one bottle to push against your head for cooling. I don't think there is more we can do as of right now.


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

FitzOblong said:


> Fitz: Ohoh... That's what I was talking about...
> 
> Fitz inspects the wound, he's got himself a laceration. Fitz grabs another bandage from the already open first aid kit, pressing it on the wound to keep the bleeding under control.
> 
> Fitz: Please, stay in bed. If you try to walk, you will only worsen at that point. Try to rest. I'll get you some more water, to cure your dehydration, and maybe one bottle to push against your head for cooling. I don't think there is more we can do as of right now.


“OW” *I cried out*


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 14, 2022)

Fitz tramples though the base loudly, as he's unable to soften his walk right now. But he get's a bit lost in the new base, then comes across Vanilla.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

Vanilla : Oh hey, Fitz! How are you liking our home far, far away from home!


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Vanilla : Oh hey, Fitz! How are you liking our home far, far away from home!


*I groaned*


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I groaned*


Vanilla : What are you doing out of bed!? I told you to rest!


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Vanilla : What are you doing out of bed!? I told you to rest!


“I got restless owww”


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 14, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Vanilla : Oh hey, Fitz! How are you liking our home far, far away from home!



Fitz: It's quite huge actually, but ask me again after keep that stubborn dragon from hurting himself. Maybe you can give me a little tour. Ehm, Universe! Do we have to strap you down for your own safety? Like, honestly, you are not only making your concussion, but also your headache worse.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

Vanilla : Uh, sure! You're room is down the right hall! Come with me Universe, if you want to get better, you'll need to rest.


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Vanilla : Uh, sure! You're room is down the right hall! Come with me Universe, if you want to get better, you'll need to rest.


*I groaned* “I didn’t ask for this head injury”


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I groaned* “I didn’t ask for this head injury”


Vanilla : I know it must hurt, but you gotta get some rest to make it better.


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Vanilla : I know it must hurt, but you gotta get some rest to make it better.


“It hurts but I’m also scared out of my mind I don’t know anything about this planet I don’t even remember how I got here I just woke up in a life pod on this planet”


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I groaned* “I didn’t ask for this head injury”


Fitz: [sigh] Nobody asked for any of this, yet here we are. But we have survived, for the better or the worse.

Fitz goes down the hallway Vanilla pointed toward. There he finds a Locker, and a bed, which he let's himself fall in immediately.


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

*I actually started to cry I was terrified and I had no idea what was going on*


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

“I want to go home!”


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I actually started to cry I was terrified and I had no idea what was going on*


Vanilla : It's okay, you're safe here. You don't need to worry about anything. We'll make sure you're taken care of until you are back in good health.


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Vanilla : It's okay, you're safe here. You don't need to worry about anything. We'll make sure you're taken care of until you are back in good health.


“I feel like I’m going to fall down”


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

Vanilla : You're muscles aren't exactly stable right now. Concussions can do that to you. I'll just help you back to the med bay, okay?


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

*My concussion was healing at an accelerated rate*


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Vanilla : You're muscles aren't exactly stable right now. Concussions can do that to you. I'll just help you back to the med bay, okay?


“Ok”


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

Helping Universe lay on the bed, Vanilla put a cup of water on a table beside it and a plate of cooked Peeper.

Vanilla : Here you go. You just rest up til your all better.


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 14, 2022)

Fitz lays in his bed, hearing Universes sorrows halling trough the base. He mumbles to himself:

Fitz: You are not the only one scared...  And not the only one who wants to get home. [sigh] But after all, entering a spaceship always means danger, that you may die, or get lost on an ocean planet... I can barely keep myself up, I can't keep up his problems, too. Just - just rest, resting will be good, for both of us. Choco and Vanilla, without you two we would not have any chance....

he dozes off...


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Helping Universe lay on the bed, Vanilla put a cup of water on a table beside it and a plate of cooked Peeper.
> 
> Vanilla : Here you go. You just rest up til your all better.


*I ate the peeper and drank the water* “ok”


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

*I couldn’t sleep celestial dragon brains handle concussions a lot differently and mine was doing something weird my concussion was healing faster than it should have*


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

Choco entered the base, exhausted from being out in the ocean for a few hours trying to see if anything could be used as medicine. But so far, there was nothing.

Choco : At least we'll be able to deal with cuts and bruises. But anything else? Well... *sigh*


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

“What’s happening to me?”


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

*My body was glowing bright green*


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

“AHHHHHHHHH”


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

Vanilla ran back into the medical bay upon hearing Universe screaming.

Vanilla : Are you okay?!


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Vanilla ran back into the medical bay upon hearing Universe screaming.
> 
> Vanilla : Are you okay?!


“I’M GLOWING BRIGHT GREEN THIS IS NOT NORMAL”


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 14, 2022)

Fitz: Hhnggee!

Universes scream tears Fitz out his is sleep. He struggles to get is eyes open, and, for a minute or so, knows neither who or where he even is. Then he peels himself out of the bed. He sees some weird green glow.


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

“NO NO THIS IS NOT HAPPENING!”


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’M GLOWING BRIGHT GREEN THIS IS NOT NORMAL”


Vanilla : Well, I don't know what to do about that!


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 14, 2022)

Fitz: Huh?!

He tramps toward the light rubbing his eyes. Then he sees the source of the light.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

Choco also showed up.

Choco : What's with the screaming! *sees that Universe is glowing green* WHAT'S WITH THE GLOWING?!


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Choco also showed up.
> 
> Choco : What's with the screaming! *sees that Universe is glowing green* WHAT'S WITH THE GLOWING?!


“I DON’T KNOW IT JUST HAPPENED TWO SECONDS AGO CELESTIAL DRAGONS DON’T GLOW GREEN NORMALLY”


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

*I was terrified*


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 14, 2022)

Fitz: Uhhhhh.... Do you feel, weird or something? I mean, besides the glowing?


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

FitzOblong said:


> Fitz: Uhhhhh.... Do you feel, weird or something? I mean, besides the glowing?


“My head doesn’t hurt anymore but my muscles ache”


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 14, 2022)

Fitz: Ok... You win some, you loose some, I guess. Is the muscle-ache worse than the headache? Um, probably doesn't even matter... Maybe, just try to calm down for the moment, if there is nothing else wrong... I don't know.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

Choco and Vanilla were in the background, unsure of what to do


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

FitzOblong said:


> Fitz: Ok... You win some, you loose some, I guess. Is the muscle-ache worse than the headache? Um, probably doesn't even matter... Maybe, just try to calm down for the moment, if there is nothing else wrong... I don't know.


*I felt super weird*


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 14, 2022)

Fitz: Uhm, you thing you are gonna survive it?


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

FitzOblong said:


> Fitz: Uhm, you thing you are gonna survive it?


“Yes it’s just weird also I can’t sleep”


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

Choco : Well, you're alive at least. I think I'm gonna get back out there and see if I can find something to help us with the oxygen problem... For those of us who aren't aquatic.


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

“Ok I hope this glow goes away soon”


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

“Are my hands supposed to have green bumps on them?”


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

Vanilla : I dunno, I'm not a dragon expert. I'm sorry.


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Yes it’s just weird also I can’t sleep”


Fitz: Ok then. See you tomorrow
Fitz goes back to sleep.


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Vanilla : I dunno, I'm not a dragon expert. I'm sorry.


*I sighed* “they weren’t there before”


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

*I was really scared*


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 14, 2022)

A Few hours later. Vanilla and Choco are now as sleep, but Fitz awakens again, now a bit fresher, and with a better mood. He goes to check the on the other dragon. Now Fitz also notices the green bumbs. They certainly don't look like they belong to the dragon.

Fitz: Where these the origin of the glowing? I did not notice them  previously.


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

FitzOblong said:


> A Few hours later. Vanilla and Choco are now as sleep, but Fitz awakens again, now a bit fresher, and with a better mood. He goes to check the on the other dragon. Now Fitz also notices the green bumbs. They certainly don't look like they belong to the dragon.
> 
> Fitz: Where these the origin of the glowing? I did not notice them  previously.


“I don’t know Fitz I’m really scared”


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

*I was shaking*


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 14, 2022)

Fitz: [sigh], Okay, I see if I can find the scanner. 

Fitz sees him shaking. He is so scared, but Fitz doe not know what to do about it. He stands there for a moment, his body turned to the exit, but looking at Universe. He then walks up to the sick one, placing one hand softly on his upper chest, and the other on his shoulders. 

Fitz: Hey, we will figure out. Come on, we Dragons after all, we are known as a proud, strong species! 

Fitz chuggles a little, but failing to hide his own insecurity, as he knows he is barely better them him at the moment. He goes, and finds the scanner in one of the lockers in the storage room. He gets it, and scanns Universe again. This time, the scanner picks something, up, something more concerning...

As it turns out, Universe is sick, infected with an unknown bacteria. The AI is attempting additional research.


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

FitzOblong said:


> Fitz: [sigh], Okay, I see if I can find the scanner.
> 
> Fitz sees him shaking. He is so scared, but Fitz doe not know what to do about it. He stands there for a moment, his body turned to the exit, but looking at Universe. He then walks up to the sick one, placing one hand softly on his upper chest, and the other on his shoulders.
> 
> ...


“What’s wrong with me?”


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 14, 2022)

Fitz: It seems you caught an exotic cold. That is all I can say right now. Id wish I could help you rest for a while, but I can't tell what is causing your insomnia. 

Fitz is scanning himself. The scanner tells, audible for all in the room, that Fitz is infected, too, but the decease hasn't broke out for him yet. His immune Systeme is reacting tough. 

Fitz: (very calm, pretty much whispering it) Damit! (Now normally) That reminds me, I wanted to take the birds perspective about all of this. He, Vanilla has not gotten around yet to build any windows, I have absolutely no sense of time, but I feel like it is still dark. As soon as the sun rises, I'll look around our location. Shall I get you something? Or can I help you in any way until then?


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

FitzOblong said:


> Fitz: It seems you caught an exotic cold. That is all I can say right now. Id wish I could help you rest for a while, but I can't tell what is causing your insomnia.
> 
> Fitz is scanning himself. The scanner tells, audible for all in the room, that Fitz is infected, too, but the decease hasn't broke out for him yet. His immune Systeme is reacting tough.
> 
> Fitz: (very calm, pretty much whispering it) Damit! (Now normally) That reminds me, I wanted to take the birds perspective about all of this. He, Vanilla has not gotten around yet to build any windows, I have absolutely no sense of time, but I feel like it is still dark. As soon as the sun rises, I'll look around our location. Shall I get you something? Or can I help you in any way until then?


“More water would be nice”


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

“I don’t want to die I remember my wife nebula and son Sol I told both I would be back I miss them both so very much”


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

*I was getting tired*


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

“I’m actually getting tired”


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

Choco woke up, unaware of the time. He should probably go gather quartz for Vanilla today, as windows would be pretty nics. They already had enough lithium to make reinforcements, so they didn't need to worry about a leak.

He was walking down the hall, ready to head back out into the ocean.


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Choco woke up, unaware of the time. He should probably go gather quartz for Vanilla today, as windows would be pretty nics. They already had enough lithium to make reinforcements, so they didn't need to worry about a leak.
> 
> He was walking down the hall, ready to head back out into the ocean.


*I was now asleep snoring loudly which was odd as I had said I couldn’t sleep*


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I was now asleep snoring loudly which was odd as I had said I couldn’t sleep*


Choco : At least he managed to get some rest.


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Choco : At least he managed to get some rest.


*I started shivering*


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I started shivering*


Choco didn't notice this, as he wasn't in the med bay and was leaving the base to gather some useful materials.


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

“So cold” *I muttered shivering*


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

Vanilla woke up soon after, heading into the med bay to see Universe shivering.

Vanilla : Oh dear. I'll try to get some warmer blankets for you.


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 14, 2022)

Vanilla and Fitz meet in the storage room.


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Vanilla woke up soon after, heading into the med bay to see Universe shivering.
> 
> Vanilla : Oh dear. I'll try to get some warmer blankets for you.


“Oh so c-c-cold”


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 14, 2022)

Fitz to Vanilla:
Fitz:  Oh, you are awake! I just get some water for universe. Do you search something?


----------



## ben909 (Dec 14, 2022)

*beevee drops a thermos full of coffee in the thread *(both if i am allowed to do that... ane if you actually when to the Arctic area)


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

FitzOblong said:


> Fitz to Vanilla:
> Fitz:  Oh, you are awake! I just get some water for universe. Do you search something?


Vanilla : I was actually getting some warm blankets for him. He was cold, so it's the right thing to do.


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Vanilla : I was actually getting some warm blankets for him. He was cold, so it's the right thing to do.


“So cold!”


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 14, 2022)

Fitz: I see, I didn't even know we had blankets.


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

FitzOblong said:


> Fitz: I see, I didn't even know we had blankets.


*I sneezed loudly*


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

Delivering the bankets to the dragon, Vanilla left to talk to Fitz for a moment.

Vanilla : Any idea what those green bumps are about?


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Delivering the bankets to the dragon, Vanilla left to talk to Fitz for a moment.
> 
> Vanilla : Any idea what those green bumps are about?


*I sighed happily*


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

*I had stopped glowing green but I had seemingly lost the energy to do anything*


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 14, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Delivering the bankets to the dragon, Vanilla left to talk to Fitz for a moment.
> 
> Vanilla : Any idea what those green bumps are about?


Fitz: Bacteria, as it seems. Probably quite aggressive.  You should scan Choco and yourself, too, as we are all likely already infected. The worst thing about is: Universe wasn't even in the water for so long, if he doesn't get any better, I fear we might loose him sooner than later, as he seems to react badly to it. You know what? I'll finally go exploring. By Air. We can't do much at the time anyways. Let's hope he recovers at least a bit in the next days.


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

FitzOblong said:


> Fitz: Bacteria, as it seems. Probably quite aggressive.  You should scan Choco and yourself, too, as we are all likely already infected. The worst thing about is: Universe wasn't even in the water for so long, if he doesn't get any better, I fear we might loose him sooner than later, as he seems to react badly to it. You know what? I'll finally go exploring. By Air. We can't do much at the time anyways. Let's hope he recovers at least a bit in the next days.


*I groaned*


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

Vanilla : O-oh my! This isn't good at all! Our bodies won't be used to an alien bacteria!


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 14, 2022)

Fitz exites the base, then swims to the neaest Lifepod, as it is much easier getting in the air from solid ground.


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Vanilla : O-oh my! This isn't good at all! Our bodies won't be used to an alien bacteria!


“I can’t move”


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 14, 2022)

Glumsy as Fitz is, he slips, AGAIN, on the smooth surface of the lifepod. Unfortunatly, his wings weren't in the right position yet, so he makes a very flat splash in the water -AGAIN-...

(that's actually a running joke with my other character Speyro, too)


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I can’t move”


Vanilla : Hold on, I'm coming!

She said as she ran back in.

Vanilla : Do you need anything?


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Vanilla : Hold on, I'm coming!
> 
> She said as she ran back in.
> 
> Vanilla : Do you need anything?


“Water.” *I was sweating like crazy*


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

“I DON’T WANT TO DIE!”


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

Vanilla : Ahhhhhhh! Alright, hold on! I'll get it as fast as I can!

As he grabbed the water for him, she grabbed her scanner as she scanned herself. Sweat dripped down the side of the vixen's forehead as it read: "infected"


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

*I laid down pain shot through my body and I screamed in agony*


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

Vanilla didn't know what to do. She was stressed beyond belif. Whatever this bacteria was, it sounded awful. And she was infected as well, and Choco had to be too.

Vanilla : I-I coming!

Was all she could say as she brought with water with her.

***

Choco was swimming towards a piece of land he saw. It was a big mountains island, hard to miss. He clicked his radio to contact whomever was wearing a diving mask at the moment.

Choco : Hey, I found dry land. Might have some useful resources on it.


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 14, 2022)

(which direction of the Aurora did you swim? YOu may get ahead of me in terms of writing)


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

FitzOblong said:


> (which direction of the Aurora did you swim? YOu may get ahead of me in terms of writing)


(The island with the cannon. Facing near the blasted off front of the Aurora.)


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 14, 2022)

Fitz, now finally in the air, with a hurting toe, as he has hit it hard against the floading bodies of the lifepod, he discoveres an island. The weather is surprisingly foggy. He isn't even that far up, but already struggles to see the aurora. If he looses the remains of the ship out of sight, he will have a hard time finding his way back.

He flies down to the isle, and immediately sees a very weird, very suspicious looking construction. He also has to notice, that this isle is quite close to his sunken life-pod. He lands down on the sandy beach. "SOLID MOTHERLOVING GROUND!", is what gets to Fitzes mind. Unfortunately, he gets attacked by some weird crabs right away. They jump at him at weird angles, and it is quite difficult to fight them off, the only thing he can do is run, as if he stepped into a beehive. Eventually he found himself in front of this weird construction.

It looks as alien as some construction can look alien like. He walks over the extremely solid ground. There is an entrance, but it seems like it is sealed with some kind of force field. Fitz looks around, and sees a big purple glowing panel. He goes and grabs it, then goes back to the entrance again. He places the panel in an socket, that opens as he approaches. Has the panel gets near the sockel, it gets ripped out of Fitzes hands, like he placed a super magnet close to iron.

The Force field disappears, and Fitz can enter. But this looks, suspicious. He decides to try to tell the others. over the radio.

Fitz: Hey, folks, uhm, I found something weird, some alien technologie. It looks like it could have to do with the damage of the Aurora...


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

Choco : Oh, I think we're on the same island Fitz. Unless there's two islands with a giant cannon.


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Vanilla didn't know what to do. She was stressed beyond belif. Whatever this bacteria was, it sounded awful. And she was infected as well, and Choco had to be too.
> 
> Vanilla : I-I coming!
> 
> ...


*I tried to sit up*


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 14, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Choco : Oh, I think we're on the same island Fitz. Unless there's two islands with a giant cannon.


Fitz: Good news! I hope you have some stuff at you, I can't carry anything when flying. Really only have the most basic stuff with me. It makes me more secure to go in there with you for backing up.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

FitzOblong said:


> Fitz: Good news! I hope you have some stuff at you, I can't carry anything when flying. Really only have the most basic stuff with me. It makes me more secure to go in there with you for backing up.


Choco : I got a knife. And some water, I guess.


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 14, 2022)

Fitz: Good, I wait here for you. Watch out these weird crabs, they seem quite aggressive!


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

*I started to feel a bit better*


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

Vanilla was relieved to see that Universe was looking a bit better.

Vanilla : Phew... I hope I can take a break now...

***

Choco soon arrived next to the water dragon, as he wasn't that far away. The cannon was attached to a large black building with markings carved all over it, and had strange glowing green lights lining it in some places.

Choco : Well. This is definitely made by aliens.


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Vanilla was relieved to see that Universe was looking a bit better.
> 
> Vanilla : Phew... I hope I can take a break now...
> 
> ...


“Thank Solaris”


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 14, 2022)

Fitz: So - are gonna get in? Certainly looks like we should deactivate that thing as soon as possible...


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

“You have no idea how painful and exhausting that was”


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Thank Solaris”





Universe said:


> “You have no idea how painful and exhausting that was”


Vanilla : Oh, I'm sure I will. Everyone has what you have, apparently. We just have yet to show symptoms. I hope Choco finds something that'll helps us out there. Fitz too.



FitzOblong said:


> Fitz: So - are gonna get in? Certainly looks like we should deactivate that thing as soon as possible...


Choco examined it, before looking at what looked like a control panel.

Choco : If I had to take a guess. That deactivates the force field.


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 14, 2022)

Fitz: Uhm, yeah, I already inserted it, and it did, in fact, disable the field. I just wanted to wait for you. So, lets go!


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

They entered the strange building, there wasn't really much inside. That was until they found a glowing green cube.


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Vanilla : Oh, I'm sure I will. Everyone has what you have, apparently. We just have yet to show symptoms. I hope Choco finds something that'll helps us out there. Fitz too.
> 
> 
> Choco examined it, before looking at what looked like a control panel.
> ...


“Oh no!”


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 14, 2022)

Fitz: Weird.... Choco, do you have the scanner with you?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Oh no!”


Vanilla : There's apparently a bacteria in the water, and since we've all been in it... I think you get the rest.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

FitzOblong said:


> Fitz: Weird.... Choco, do you have the scanner with you?


Choco Always.

He scans the strange cube. Revealing that it was a source of ion energy.


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

“Where did everyone else go?”


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Where did everyone else go?”


Vanilla : Choco and Fitz left awhile ago. I just hope they find something that can help us. There has to be something we can use against it.


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 14, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Choco Always.
> 
> He scans the strange cube. Revealing that it was a source of ion energy.


That will surely become handy, if we figure out how to use it... 

Than the PDA starts telling something. Apparently, the symbols and marking on the wall are not just for design, but actual information. The AI tries to translate the foreign language 
(honestly, I can hardly remember what exactly you found in there, I guess that is a part for your sources)


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

FitzOblong said:


> That will surely become handy, if we figure out how to use it...
> 
> Than the PDA starts telling something. Apparently, the symbols and marking on the wall are not just for design, but actual information. The AI tries to translate the foreign language
> (honestly, I can hardly remember what exactly you found in there, I guess that is a part for your sources)


(Not much till you got to the cannons power source)

Choco : Let's head further in. Might be more of these.


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 14, 2022)

Fitz: Yes, Sir! 

They go deeper, and eventually find a big moon pool. It just looks like an gigantic indoor swimming-pool. Fitz somehow can't keep him self from jumping into it. As hes under the surface, the sheer size of that thing is barely graspable. He swims out of the building, which takes quite some time... He feels like Choco might get a bit annoyed by this useless action...

(does he?)


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Vanilla : Choco and Fitz left awhile ago. I just hope they find something that can help us. There has to be something we can use against it.


*I hear a voice in my head* “do you hear that?”


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

(Nah, he's a cool guy. As I am, cuz Choco is me!)

Choco wasn't about to interrupt someelse's fun. He walked further in and his eyes lit up as he saw something inside a case. It was an alien rife of some sort.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I hear a voice in my head* “do you hear that?”


Vanilla : Hear what?


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I hear a voice in my head* “do you hear that?”


(they did that really well in the game, when I first encountered it, I was seriously freaked out, I was already asking myself when and how to put that in, but it actually kind of  makes the most sense with your character)


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 14, 2022)

(oops)

Fitz entered the open sea. quite deep under the surface. He could hear, scary noises down there. Something big was lurking in the dark blue. He could feel the roar in his whole body, making him almost freeze in fear. He then quickly swam bag into the building. On his way back, he noticed the weird glowing structures, that extended like big cables down into the deep dark blue. 

When he finally reached the surface off the moon pool, he could not get out of it fast enough, he felt like the devil himself was just behind him. It was not helpful to notice that Choco already moved further in. In this very moment, he feel paranoid, and extremely lonely, in an environment that felt threatening for him. He was aware, that his fear does not make sense, but knowing did not help it. He run down the hallway, and was relieved, when he finally caught up with Choco.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

Choco : Have a good swim, buddy? Check this thing out!

He said, pointing to the rifle in the container.


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Vanilla : Hear what?


“I heard a voice in my head”


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 14, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Choco : Have a good swim, buddy? Check this thing out!
> 
> He said, pointing to the rifle in the container.


Fitz: Well, it started out nicely, but then, uh...  (he sees the rifle) Wow!


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

FitzOblong said:


> Fitz: Well, it started out nicely, but then, uh...  (he sees the rifle) Wow!


Choco : I'm breaking this case here. I need that!

He picks up a piece of rubble laying around, and starts to smash it against the green glass, causing it crack until the rife was free for the taking.

Choco : Now that's a better defence than a knife!


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

*I started to walk towards the exit of the base*


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I started to walk towards the exit of the base*


Vanilla : Universe, where are you going?! You don't have a diving mask on!


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Vanilla : Universe, where are you going?! You don't have a diving mask on!


“Who are you voice?”


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 14, 2022)

Fitz: Yeah, certainly. We need to be careful in the waters around the island here. My little dive endet with me having a really unpleasant feeling. 

The two continued the exploration, quickly making their ways into a very tall room. many floors, piling up each other, connected with pathway, pretty much like a big staircase, just without stairs. 

The hike upwards was quite annoying, but at least they could pick up more of these green crystals.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Who are you voice?”


Vanilla ran up and put a diving mask and air tank on him so he wouldn't drown if he left the base.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

FitzOblong said:


> Fitz: Yeah, certainly. We need to be careful in the waters around the island here. My little dive endet with me having a really unpleasant feeling.
> 
> The two continued the exploration, quickly making their ways into a very tall room. many floors, piling up each other, connected with pathway, pretty much like a big staircase, just without stairs.
> 
> The hike upwards was quite annoying, but at least they could pick up more of these green crystals.


Choco : I wonder what this place is for?

He asked as they came across another door that had a force field protecting whatever was inside.


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 14, 2022)

(two people, same thought, but you where faster)

As they reached the top, there was another socket, for another panel. the doorway blocked, with another force field. But just as Fitz wanted to become horribly annoyed, Choco revealed that he found another one of these purple panels while Fitz was diving.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

Choco : Glad I held onto this then.

as expected, the force field deactivated, allowing them inside to where they could see a large machine with a button at it's front.


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Vanilla ran up and put a diving mask and air tank on him so he wouldn't drown if he left the base.


*I heard the voice again*


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 14, 2022)

The green dragon and the chocolate-brown wolf got closer to this machinery. A button, who would have thought? Maybe the button to deactivate the canon, that brought all of them into that trouble?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

Choco pressed it first, as was rather curious about it. However, he was quite shocked when a field surrounded his paw.

Choco : Ahhh!


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

FitzOblong said:


> The green dragon and the chocolate-brown wolf got closer to this machinery. A button, who would have thought? Maybe the button to deactivate the canon, that brought all of them into that trouble?


“GUYS I’VE BEEN HEARING A VOICE IN MY HEAD”


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> “GUYS I’VE BEEN HEARING A VOICE IN MY HEAD”


Choco : I'D LIKE TO TALK ABOUT THIS LATER, MY ARM IS CURRENTLY BEING GARBBED BY AN ALIEN MACHINE THING!


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 14, 2022)

The alien machine thing pushed a needle into the Wolfes arm... Fitz stood there, he did not knew what to do about that...


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

“Are you guys ok?”


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

Choco : OW! GEEZ!

The button turned red for a moment before the PDA translated it's broadcast.

*Warning: Infected individuals may not disable the weapon. This planet is under quarantine.*


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 14, 2022)

...Universe did not get any response, as both, Choco and Fitz, where to busy handling the situation...


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 14, 2022)

Fitz: Quarantine?! Oh for gods sake...!


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

Choco : Infected? With what?!


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

“hello?”


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

Choco : Yeah, Universe, what's up?


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 14, 2022)

Fitz: Oh, right! You don't know, yet! Uhm, it seems that the water here contains a very infectious bacteria


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

Choco : Great. We got someone hearing voices and we're all infected with something. This can't get any worse.


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 14, 2022)

Fitz: We are, most likley, all already infected. Universe already got some symptoms. Me and Vanilla are infected, but don*t have symptoms, yet...


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 14, 2022)

Fitz: Well, no, it can't. This building looks more advanced than what we have, and it seems the local species could not get a cure for this bacteria...


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Choco : Great. We got someone hearing voices and we're all infected with something. This can't get any worse.


“it’s a female voice”


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 14, 2022)

Fitz: What is she saying?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

Choco: So basically... We're screwed?

He began to feel a bit itchy on his arms, and scratched them.

Choco : A woman's voice, huh? Universe, you doing alright?


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

FitzOblong said:


> Fitz: What is she saying?


“Who are you? That’s what she said”


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Choco: So basically... We're screwed?
> 
> He began to feel a bit itchy on his arms, and scratched them.
> 
> Choco : A woman's voice, huh? Universe, you doing alright?


“I’m fine!”


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’m fine!”


Choco : Okay. Ugh! Why am I so itchy?!


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Choco : Okay. Ugh! Why am I so itchy?!


“DON’T ITCH it gets worse if you do that”


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 14, 2022)

Fitz: "who are you"... hm, strange question. But then again...  Choco, I guess the Symptom start now for you, too. Look under your fur, do see some yellowish spots?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> “DON’T ITCH it gets worse if you do that”





FitzOblong said:


> Fitz: "who are you"... hm, strange question. But then again...  Choco, I guess the Symptom start now for you, too. Look under your fur, do see some yellowish spots?


Choco looks and he does indeed have green spots growing.

Choco : Uh oh...


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

FitzOblong said:


> Fitz: "who are you"... hm, strange question. But then again...  Choco, I guess the Symptom start now for you, too. Look under your fur, do see some yellowish spots?


“I don’t know what’s going on but my gut’s telling me to follow the voice”


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 14, 2022)

Fitz inspects himself, but he seemed fine, even tough just the thought make him kind of itchy, too. He has seen what condition universe was in, he is not the same species of dragon, but who knows if this really matters. He is worried.


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Choco looks and he does indeed have green spots growing.
> 
> Choco : Uh oh...


“I don’t like the sound of that”


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 14, 2022)

Of course he already knows that he is infected, it is just a matter of time...


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

(Goodnight)


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

(Lets continue tomorrow bois)


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 14, 2022)

(agree)


----------



## ben909 (Dec 14, 2022)

*warper noises*(cannot do anything because you all built a base with beds by being done for the night)


----------



## Universe (Dec 15, 2022)

“It hurts a lot take it from me”


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 15, 2022)

Choco : From what I heard, I'll bet it does. In the meantime, we gotta fins these other alien buildings. One of them must have the cure, right? Or at least something that'll point towards it?


----------



## Universe (Dec 15, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Choco : From what I heard, I'll bet it does. In the meantime, we gotta fins these other alien buildings. One of them must have the cure, right? Or at least something that'll point towards it?


*I heard the the female voice in my head again*


----------



## Universe (Dec 15, 2022)

“There’s that voice again”


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 15, 2022)

Choco : What's she saying this time?


----------



## Universe (Dec 15, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Choco : What's she saying this time?


“You will come to me”


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 15, 2022)

Choco : Yeah, that's not ominous.


----------



## Universe (Dec 15, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Choco : Yeah, that's not ominous.


“I think we should at least try to find whoever is talking to me”


----------



## ben909 (Dec 15, 2022)

*more warper noises*


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 15, 2022)

Choco : We could try, but we'll need a submarine. Some of these faculties are really deep down.


----------



## Universe (Dec 15, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Choco : We could try, but we'll need a submarine. Some of these faculties are really deep down.


“Ok”


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 15, 2022)

Fitz: Well, Choco, you go and get these Crystals to the base, I would like to have the knife, so I can go and collect some materials to build another seaglide in Vanillas Lifepod. We have to get equipped, and moving! There is a lot of stuff out there that we need to find and Scan, so we can restore the database and get the tools we need!


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 15, 2022)

Choco : Roger that! I just hope this bacteria doesn't get in my way.


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 15, 2022)

Fitz takes the knife and as soon as they got out of the canon-building, he goes into the air. Fitz stays just a few meters over the water, and tries to remember where he has to dive down to quickly find some resources. He can't see anything under the water, as the down below is too dark for that. At some point, he abruptly dives down,


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 15, 2022)

Choco uses the seaglide to return to base, when he heard that roar again. Only it seemed to be getting louder. He turned to see four large gripping claws reaching out to him.

Choco : HOLY F***ING SH*T!!!


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 15, 2022)

titanium, copper, acid mushroom, and everything else was quickly collected. The severity of the situation gives Fitz a noticeable speed-boost, or maybe he's just getting more and more trained in swimming. Not long later, thanks to the technology of 3D-Laserprinting, he has another Seaglide in his hand. He also crafts a Lasecutter and a Repair-tool. This way he should be equipped with everything necessary to open up some ripped out Aurora-parts.


----------



## Universe (Dec 15, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Choco uses the seaglide to return to base, when he heard that roar again. Only it seemed to be getting louder. He turned to see four large gripping claws reaching out to him.
> 
> Choco : HOLY F***ING SH*T!!!


“Are you okay? That’s it I’m coming out there”


----------



## Universe (Dec 15, 2022)

*I went outside and punched it hard*


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 15, 2022)

Choco was injured, due to the gashes on his sides. He pulled out the rifle and fired it towards the creature, having a large laser hit it before it swam away.


----------



## Universe (Dec 15, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Choco was injured, due to the gashes on his sides. He pulled out the rifle and fired it towards the creature, having a large laser hit it before it swam away.


*I grabbed him and brought him inside* “Oh this is bad”


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 15, 2022)

Choco : I'll bet. Gods, this hurts.

Vanilla came over to see who arrived, seeing Choco bleeding from four large cuts on his side.

Vanilla : OH MY GOD! CHOCO!

She ran over to him, crouching down to check on him. He gave her the quartz.

Choco : Fitz said you'd need these.


----------



## Universe (Dec 15, 2022)

*I started panting* “no I thought I had more time”


----------



## Universe (Dec 15, 2022)

*I stumbled and fell out of the base back into the water*


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 15, 2022)

Meanwhile, Fitz is exploring the surroundings. He found some weird holes in the ground of the sea. He dives down, and finds himself in an huge underwater cave. purple-magenta light is emitted from weird plant life. He dives deeper, and soon enough gets a warning from his PDA concerning his diving depth, and sure enough, Fitz has noticed the sheer pressure of the water surround him, as it pushed the air out of his lungs. He don't know how much pressure his body can handle. But the longer he stays at there, the more normal he feels. He decieds that this place is too dangeours to explore for now, and he finds it unlikely to find anything from the aurora down here, so he dives back up to the surface.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 15, 2022)

Vanilla freaked out, she didn't know what to do! Choco was already slightly safe already, so she dove out of the base to pull Universe back in.


----------



## Universe (Dec 15, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Vanilla freaked out, she didn't know what to do! Choco was already slightly safe already, so she dove out of the base to pull Universe back in.


“Thanks”


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 15, 2022)

Choco : Ah... Wish we had painkillers.


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 15, 2022)

Fitz swam aimlessly, just seaching for anything usefull.  Soon enough, he found himself behind the engines of the aurora, already at the edge of the opposite site of the Aurora. There, he saw the gound tropping down, steadily. He continued, noticing that there is a lot of random Containers sitting on the ocean floor. He starts to dive down, but notices something in the edge of his view. A figure, by the blue shadow in front of it, almost as far away as one can see in this water, but still, taking up a big part of his field of view. This thing is huge!

Then, this Figure starts to swim towards Fitz, releasing the dreadful roar, yet again. Fitz freezes in fear. Four huge red fangs, around a face with big teeth that doesn't show any mercy, faces towards him. A long, slim body, perfectly build to swim fast and silent, and two red finns are attached to this beast.

Fitz finally snaps out of his petrification, and gets the hell out of there. But the seaglide is not fast enough. Fitz notices the Leviathan being directly behind him He forcefulle pulls the seaglide down and make a 270 degree turn, in hopes that he can replace speed with agility. Then he feels a pain in the tip of his tail. He screams in pain, but tries to concentrates on surviving.

Eventually, he finds himself back in shallower, safer waters. His tail hurts, he inspects it, and sees, that about a hands length is now missing. A minor injury, considering the threat. He gets back to the base. There he saw Universe, who seems to have lost it, Vanilla, on the edge of reason, and Choco, heavily patched up with bandages…

Fitz: Hugh, seems like we are not doing so well in the moment...


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 15, 2022)

Choco : Nope... Glad to see that you're okay, though.


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 15, 2022)

Fitz: Mostly at least, do we have a bandage left?


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 15, 2022)

Fitz then tips over. The adrenaline brought him back to the base, but now the blood loss takes over. He is not bleeding heavily, but the water made it hard for his body to close the wound, and over the time now, he is  a bit low on blood pressure.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 15, 2022)

Vanilla : Hold on! I'm on it!

She began to bandage up the water dragon. She felt extremely stressed at this point. Who wouldn't?


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 15, 2022)

Fitz is on all four, letting his head hang down.

Fitz: Uff, sorry, I just blacked out a bit. Ugh, I guess I just, drink something, eat something, and go to bed. One thing is for sure, behind the Aurora it's getting very dangerous.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 15, 2022)

Vanilla installed windows across the base, hoping to bring everyone's spirits up.


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 15, 2022)

(Fitz skips the day, if nobody else has something to say or do)


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 15, 2022)

Choco layed in the medical bay bed, still hurting from his injuries from the other morning.

Choco : Ugh...


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 15, 2022)

(lets give our characters a bit time to get better, I suggest one idle day, and new action the following)

The next day, everybody takes it easy. Fitz sleept long, and is now sitting calmly in front one of the new windows. He just watches the waves, and the occasional fish swimming by. He loosely thinks about their situation, the disease, and what next steps they will do. Universe under the Control of these voice, Choco hurt, him hurt, and Vanilla stressed, it becomes obvious that they are in need of a better strategy. A plan. But maybe that nothing for today. Today, they rest, to get better, to have better changes to survive...


----------



## Universe (Dec 15, 2022)

*I had actually gone out and gotten some resources*


----------



## Universe (Dec 15, 2022)

*I had made myself some cooked peeper and some water*


----------



## Universe (Dec 15, 2022)

“What is happening to me?”


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 15, 2022)

Choco just relaxed as Vanilla sat next to him, they were having some occasional chats so they could both get their minds off the situation.


----------



## Universe (Dec 15, 2022)

*I had too much time to think* “why me how come everyone thinks I’m going nuts?”


----------



## Universe (Dec 15, 2022)

*I was just trying to figure out what was happening*


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 15, 2022)

Choco screams in terror, causing him to fall off the bed. Something cleary happened, as Vanilla ran over, trying to help him up.


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 15, 2022)

Fitz hears Universe mumble in his room. He also hears Chocos and Vanillas occasional chat. But besides that, only the ventilation is audible in this base. It is really silent. He whispers to him self:

Fitz: Universe, what do we do with you? I don't want to declare you nuts, but forcing our way down does not work, too. I feel, too, that the answer to all of this lays deep down in this damn ocean... But we must have the right equipment, otherwise this will be a suicide commando...

Fitz stand up, on goes to Universe.

Fitz: Look, before we follow this voice, we finally need to gather some stuff. We could cover so much area together, but that requires that we can trust you in not accidentally drowning yourself.  I really don't want to be mean, but you required quite some attention the last days. [sigh] Just try to hold yourself together a bit better, ok? We are all stressed out by this situation. 

Than Fitz heard Choco scream.

Fitz: Aw, come on! Gives us a break!

Fitz walkes to Choco.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 15, 2022)

Choco : S-something just appeared in front of me! I don't know what it was!


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 15, 2022)

Fitz stood there, in the hallway to the medical bay, in which Choco still was. Shrugged his shoulders, while also shaking his head. He just, did not know what to make out it. "Apparently everybody is now seeing and hearing stuff, great! Fine! Why not!", he thinks, he just doesn't know anymore...


----------



## Universe (Dec 15, 2022)

FitzOblong said:


> Fitz hears Universe mumble in his room. He also hears Chocos and Vanillas occasional chat. But besides that, only the ventilation is audible in this base. It is really silent. He whispers to him self:
> 
> Fitz: Universe, what do we do with you? I don't want to declare you nuts, but forcing our way down does not work, too. I feel, too, that the answer to all of this lays deep down in this damn ocean... But we must have the right equipment, otherwise this will be a suicide commando...
> 
> ...


“I really heard a female voice saying come find me”


----------



## Universe (Dec 15, 2022)

“WHOEVER’S TALKING TO ME SHOW YOURSELF!” *I cried out frustrated*


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 15, 2022)

Choco walked up to Universe, a bit nervous.

Choco : Hey, uh... What does this woman sound like exactly?


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 15, 2022)

Fitz walks up to Vanilla. She was the mental anchor for all of them the whole time, Fitz thinks it's time to give back a bit of support.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 15, 2022)

Vanilla : Oh, hey Fitz! Do you need something?


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 15, 2022)

Fitz: No, I am fine. But how about you? Do YOU need something? You build the whole base, took care of Universe, patched up Choco, patched up me, all while trying to keep sane. You see us getting hurt and breaking down, but how are you doing?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 15, 2022)

Vanilla : I... I'm terrified. We're all infected some sort of aggressive alien bacteria! There's a giant laser cannon on the planet and its under quarantine! Choco has almost fatal injuries, and everyone is starting to hear and see things! I'm not okay!


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 15, 2022)

Fitz: Yeah, this Situation is just nuts. You know,  when I swam around just outside this canon, I saw structures that resembled enormous cables. I thought about, and im pretty sure this is where the canon gets its energy from. The cables vanished in the deep blue of the ocean, but I am confident that must be some short of powerplant deep in the ocean. I also found some weird cave system. I am sure, we need to get deeper. To be honest, I kind of believe the two with the voices and stuff. I mean, the canon was very hi-tech looking, and some of the data the AI could translate indicate that whatever species there once was, they might not have been fully organic. Maybe this voice is, in fact, some echo from some machinery deep down, that is just reaching us...


----------



## Universe (Dec 15, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Choco walked up to Universe, a bit nervous.
> 
> Choco : Hey, uh... What does this woman sound like exactly?


“Kind a little freaky why?”


----------



## Universe (Dec 15, 2022)

“She sounded big and curious”


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 15, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Kind a little freaky why?”





Universe said:


> “She sounded big and curious”


Choco : I heard a slight voice when I saw... Whatever that was, and... You just described it.


----------



## Universe (Dec 15, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Choco : I heard a slight voice when I saw... Whatever that was, and... You just described it.


“I think we should find her”


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 15, 2022)

Fitz: I would like to keep my feet dry, today, but tomorrow, we should all go out find whatever we can. Maybe we should also search the Aurora one more time, there must be stuff in there that would really help us. If any of you are too scared to search a container, then just put a marker on it, so I can find it. Our top priority should be to locate usefull stuff. We also well need a lot more resources to build everything. We stuff to do.


----------



## Universe (Dec 15, 2022)

“I feel like I’ve been nothing but a burden”


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 15, 2022)

FitzOblong said:


> Fitz: I would like to keep my feet dry, today, but tomorrow, we should all go out find whatever we can. Maybe we should also search the Aurora one more time, there must be stuff in there that would really help us. If any of you are too scared to search a container, then just put a marker on it, so I can find it. Our top priority should be to locate usefull stuff. We also well need a lot more resources to build everything. We stuff to do.


Vanilla : Maybe I could go out there? You're all injured in some way, and I'm perfectly fine... Physically.


Universe said:


> “I feel like I’ve been nothing but a burden”


Choco : That's isn't true, it's not your fault you got a concussion and was the first to be affected by the bacteria.


----------



## Universe (Dec 15, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Vanilla : Maybe I could go out there? You're all injured in some way, and I'm perfectly fine... Physically.
> 
> Choco : That's isn't true, it's not your fault you got a concussion and was the first to be affected by the bacteria.


*I sighed* “the other dragon probably thinks I’m crazy but I know there are two celestial dragons waiting at home for me I’m going to come home to them like I promised”


----------



## Universe (Dec 15, 2022)

“I miss them so much Sol,Nebula I’m coming home”


----------

